# Capetown



## TheLastBaron (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi. I'm a German-American moving to Capetown in July to begin a new job and resettle there. (Martin, please butt out and all you other SA-haters, just move along. Thank you.)

I am aware of many of the issues in South Africa, but am ready to tackle them, as I have on three other continents in more than a dozen countries over the years.

I'd like some advice on the following:

1. I'll be working in the Capetown CBD and am looking for affordable housing in a "safe" area. Which suburbs are the best and most reasonable (I'm single, with dog, and need only a 1-2 BR flat where pets are allowed).

2. Which SA Bank do you recommend I open an account with?

3. When I go on used car sites looking for reasonably priced vehicles, it seems the lower end of the market is full of what in other places would be called jalopies or clunkers with mileage often in excess of 300,000 Kms. Are cars generally kept in better shape and expected to live longer down there? Can someone point me towards a few reputable used care sites in the Western Cape area where I won't be scammed?

Thanks.


----------



## Mickyxxx (Sep 6, 2008)

Used cars in SA are expensive best to import or buy new or rent .
I used to have a 1bed flat in Cartwrights Corner in CBD, the rent achieved was R5000 monthly, water was included in the rent as was the yearly fee but then my flat was considered to be luxury range in the best area, I think that you can do better than this.
I had a great time in Cape Town and the surrounding area and never saw any crime in the 2 years I was there.


----------



## yfbarnes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
Glad you are not (only) listening to the SA-haters. I moved to Cape Town 16 years ago and loved here. Sure, this country has a lot of issues. Bottom line is, this is a really beautiful coutry and life is easy (in terms of embracing the nature and sun). I also travelled a lot round the world (just returned from Bhutan). The end of the day, I have to say SA really have a lot to offer for nature lovers!!

To try and give you a bit of ideas on your questions:

To look for a 'safe' area is a tough question, depending what you are willing to compromise - do you like a quiet surrounding that's in residential area, with little noise. Or, do you like to be close to shops (that you may be subjected to hassles and crime). The best bit is to go through a real estate agent (Seef, ReMix, ERA etc.... just do a google search). I personally like Tamberskloof, Gardens (close to CBD), Upper Green Point/ & Sea Point (close to the beach) areas. However, there are some streets in these areas that's a bit funny. I'll say, if you have a car, better live away from business/ shops areas. The rental varies between US$350 - $ 600 unfurnished for a 2-BR flat, depending on whether you have a view from the flat & the quality of the flat. A lot of flat will allow dogs, just check with the agent.

Bank fees are very high in this country in comparison to 1st world countries. I personally use ABSA and Nedbank - ABSA has lots of ATMs (yet, queues in the bank is frustrating most of the time). Nedbank has pretty good service (so is First National Bank). Never attempt to visit the banks end/ beginning of the month if you wish to maintain your relationship with the banks.

As Cape Town is on coastal area, cars do not cope well with the sea air, normally. I'll never get a car excess 150,000 km here, if possible. Try to look into Classifieds ? Gumtree Cape Town Free Classified Ads ? Gumtree Cape Town Online Community or easiads.co.za for people's private sale when they immigrate (I prefer them better than CapeAds as far as Scams concerned). Nonetheless, in the current dire strait economical conditions here, getting a car from a car dealer that includes guaranteed is not a bad idea as you can also offer a lower price as they do have TOO MUCH STOCK sitting around.

Hope the above helps.

One favour to ask you - how can I post a message on this Forum? I just signed up today  Am trying to purchase some furniture in Penang for our flat (our investment).




3. When I go on used car sites looking for reasonably priced vehicles, it seems the lower end of the market is full of what in other places would be called jalopies or clunkers with mileage often in excess of 300,000 Kms. Are cars generally kept in better shape and expected to live longer down there? Can someone point me towards a few reputable used care sites in the Western Cape area where I won't be scammed?


----------



## TheLastBaron (Mar 27, 2009)

yfbarnes said:


> Hi,
> Glad you are not (only) listening to the SA-haters. I moved to Cape Town 16 years ago and loved here. Sure, this country has a lot of issues. Bottom line is, this is a really beautiful coutry and life is easy (in terms of embracing the nature and sun). I also travelled a lot round the world (just returned from Bhutan). The end of the day, I have to say SA really have a lot to offer for nature lovers!!
> 
> ...
> ...


Hi, thanks for the positive input. Good news indeed. As for putting up an ad, I'm a newbie too. It seems that you need to be a "Premium" customer to get access to posting ads? Anyone else know how this works?


----------



## TheLastBaron (Mar 27, 2009)

Mickyxxx said:


> Used cars in SA are expensive best to import or buy new or rent .
> I used to have a 1bed flat in Cartwrights Corner in CBD, the rent achieved was R5000 monthly, water was included in the rent as was the yearly fee but then my flat was considered to be luxury range in the best area, I think that you can do better than this.
> I had a great time in Cape Town and the surrounding area and never saw any crime in the 2 years I was there.


Thanks for your reply. Positive is the way to go. I just find it strange that nearly all the negativity about RSA comes from expats who have left to Oz and still find the time to shred RSA...


----------



## Mickyxxx (Sep 6, 2008)

TheLastBaron said:


> Thanks for your reply. Positive is the way to go. I just find it strange that nearly all the negativity about RSA comes from expats who have left to Oz and still find the time to shred RSA...


My Brother has lived in Durban North for 30years and employs over 100 native South Africans, Zulu's etc in his painting and sandblasting firm , he has attended many of their weddings etc over the years and would not live anywhere else, he and his family have not been the subject of crime in all those years , he travels around alot in his work and holidays to the berg and the Cape etc.
He does tend to shout at his workers alot but they don't seem to mind.
It seems that many expats are bitter and twisted and hope that SA doesn't do well.
According to Pam Goling estate agents quite a number of expats are now returning and buying property. see their web site
SA is changing , lots of foreign investment , Donald Trump etc and large hotel chains etc


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*Oh no!!*



TheLastBaron said:


> Hi. I'm a German-American moving to Capetown in July to begin a new job and resettle there. (Martin, please butt out and all you other SA-haters, just move along. Thank you.)
> 
> I am aware of many of the issues in South Africa, but am ready to tackle them, as I have on three other continents in more than a dozen countries over the years.
> 
> ...


You had to have known that I could not resist. OH NO here he goes again!!!!
Wow, and Expat Newbie barking orders?
Luckily for you(and all the "SA HATER" Haters) I do not have time to waste on your thread(maybe later). You see I do live in Australia and is on my way to spend QUALITY time with my family(maybe like you are going to do today?) Fortunately for me I do not have to waste some of that quality time looking over my shoulder to avoid(DODGE) Filth,Hijackers, intruders and the long list we all know exists.
You hav just no clue about South Aficans.


----------



## Mickyxxx (Sep 6, 2008)

Martinw said:


> You had to have known that I could not resist. OH NO here he goes again!!!!
> Wow, and Expat Newbie barking orders?
> Luckily for you(and all the "SA HATER" Haters) I do not have time to waste on your thread(maybe later). You see I do live in Australia and is on my way to spend QUALITY time with my family(maybe like you are going to do today?) Fortunately for me I do not have to waste some of that quality time looking over my shoulder to avoid(DODGE) Filth,Hijackers, intruders and the long list we all know exists.
> You hav just no clue about South Aficans.


I happen to have lived in SA for 13 years and in OZ for 3 but it felt like 13 not 3.
My great great aunt went as a missionary over 100 years ago to Basotuland , what do you mean my thread? I rarely comment or come on here .
I havent a clue who you are, I was letting someone know of my experiences so why dont you go back to chasing Kangaroos and sheep and mind your own bussiness and stop trying your bullyboy tactics on me


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*Confused are we*



Mickyxxx said:


> I happen to have lived in SA for 13 years and in OZ for 3 but it felt like 13 not 3.
> My great great aunt went as a missionary over 100 years ago to Basotuland , what do you mean my thread? I rarely comment or come on here .
> I havent a clue who you are, I was letting someone know of my experiences so why dont you go back to chasing Kangaroos and sheep and mind your own bussiness and stop trying your bullyboy tactics on me



Hey,

I was mentioned specifically by name by the German. I missed the section where I directed my comment to you, Mickyxxx. What you wrote didnt even cross my mind. 13 3 13 3 3133? Looks like the lack of sleep from fear, and worrying why the dogs are barking is taking a toll on your mind.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*New moderator?*



TheLastBaron said:


> Hi. I'm a German-American moving to Capetown in July to begin a new job and resettle there. (Martin, please butt out and all you other SA-haters, just move along. Thank you.)
> 
> I am aware of many of the issues in South Africa, but am ready to tackle them, as I have on three other continents in more than a dozen countries over the years.
> 
> ...


last Baron,
I am"just wondering if you asked the moderators if they want to be relieved of their moderator duties. It looks like you solved there job. Basically we post a thread. Call people names, and then tell them they cant reply. Just wondering though how the owners are going to react when it turns into a dull boring (not forum anymore), only hear what you want to hear to justify "maybe bad decision"or whatever the reason you guys only want to hear "what you want to hear"
If you dont want to hear the other side, well maybe other people are happy too, and to realise they might have made a mistake.

Oh yes Last baron - Dont respond, yes and you mickyxxx - All the "SA Haters"feel free to respond!!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Martinw said:


> last Baron,
> I am"just wondering if you asked the moderators if they want to be relieved of their moderator duties. It looks like you solved there job. Basically we post a thread. Call people names, and then tell them they cant reply. Just wondering though how the owners are going to react when it turns into a dull boring (not forum anymore), only hear what you want to hear to justify "maybe bad decision"or whatever the reason you guys only want to hear "what you want to hear"
> If you dont want to hear the other side, well maybe other people are happy too, and to realise they might have made a mistake.
> 
> Oh yes Last baron - Dont respond, yes and you mickyxxx - All the "SA Haters"feel free to respond!!!!!


Maybe everyone could discuss like adults without personal insults being thrown around.
Everyone is free to post on any thread the like on this forum, but on the other hand if people make specific requests in their threads it might be good to acknowledge same


----------



## TheLastBaron (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, Martin, it seems it doesn't matter what anyone says here, you must have the last word. As I said above, I am a German-American (both passports, both languages, both cultures) and I'm quite sure that the dozens of entries I have read about CPT around this forum, when contrasted to all of your hatred and vitriol against RSA, means one thing - you are probably exactly what I summed you up as above - a racist expat who should be ignored. And that's what I'll do now, ignore you permanently.


----------



## TheLastBaron (Mar 27, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Maybe everyone could discuss like adults without personal insults being thrown around.
> Everyone is free to post on any thread the like on this forum, but on the other hand if people make specific requests in their threads it might be good to acknowledge same


Feature suggestion - an "ignore" button which allows vitriolic, bitter people like MartinW and others to be "blocked" or "ignored." Ah, to dream the impossible dream...


----------



## Mickyxxx (Sep 6, 2008)

TheLastBaron said:


> Feature suggestion - an "ignore" button which allows vitriolic, bitter people like MartinW and others to be "blocked" or "ignored." Ah, to dream the impossible dream...


There is a problem with crime in SA caused mainly by poverty as in other countries but the majority of South African people are decent and there is an ever growing black middleclass. Has anyone been to Brazil -Rio , the crime is so bad that very few law abiding citizens live there anymore and Mexico City is a nightmare, people seem to go over the top and rarely say anything good about SA , they are now holding the twenty20 cricket because India is to dangerous, the Lions ruby tour the world football cup etc etc.
Some-one somewhere must have a more balanced view than some on here.
I lived in SA for 13 years and we had black servants and garden boys etc, white people were perceived as being far superior with great schools etc although the Afrikaans schools were superior to English speaking schools. TV only came to SA later and on the whole black people were badly paid so the white population it was a wonderful live but like the Southern states of America, was it fair?


----------

